# Need help for apartment halloween party



## roxasrawr (Sep 6, 2013)

OKIES SO I LIVE IN A APARTMENT BUT I WANT TO HAVE A PARTY THERE FOR ALL MY FRIENDS.
oops sorry for the caps

anyway, i live on the 3rd floor and i want to have a decent halloween party.


can i get any suggestions or advice on how to go about making a small space work


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

What square foot apartment do you have?

This year will be my fourth year doing a party in an apartment. 

Think about things that you can hang from the ceiling or on the walls. A bit spider display is sort of my go to thing. Spider web (i prefer the black and white or the red and white) everywhere and a big spider on the ceiling or crawling down the wall and tons of little spiders tossed everywhere. This won't take up any floor space. 

Decorate the bathrooms, hallways, kitchen, ever square inch. 

I'll think some more on it.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

I live in a house, but Im thinking of doing just indoors this year. Want to make it a laid back, small event this year. What I plan to do is use some scene setters, 
( cool ones ) can really fill space up, and make it look really neat at the same time, and take up no room at all. Also like the poster above me said ^^^^ hanging props, dont take much space, and they are effective, get few that light up, make noise etc.. Your guests will like them I am sure of it, and they are not going to take up much room being on the walls. Could put dollar tree rats, on kitchen counters, table etc.... spider web in certain areas, with the little plastic spiders in the webs. Could also get a couple smaller props and have them standing around, they should not take up to much room at all. And of course lighting, this year Im going to use led battery operated lights, so not a bunch of plugs and cords. Light up some areas to make it look really cool. Ok just some of my opinions lol im sure what ever you decide will turn out great


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

oh and a very cool centerpiece on your dinning room table is always fun, wont take up much room since its in the middle of the table and everyone will see it. Anything from a crazy looking Jack O Lantern to a fake bloody head lol would work


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

We're in an apartment to, we clear off useable surfaces box them up then put up our Halloween decorations being an apartment we have a lot of small stuff. Then there's the Village. Are party has always been an open house, come when you want, leave when you want. Finger food and sweet treats, and it's BYOB.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I think that sometimes less is more! 
First, what type of party do you want....something traditional, not gorey or scary? If so, decorate the table, coffee table, carve pumpkins, etc. If you are looking to have a party to freak out and scare...then go for big effects....A strob light adds a lot of atmosphere....less little things, a few bigger things. Do you have a door where everyone would see it inside? Stick a few hands coming out of the bottom....a hallway to bedrooms...change the lighting to blue....really creepy effect and use the strob light in the bedroom...you'll see it from down the hall.
Make the bathroom memorable! change lighting were ever you can! Stage up the table with a few awesome recipes! 
Have fun! I have an album on here from a successful party...take a peek at all the photos others have posted!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I also live in an apartment, I decorated every room the guests would see lol. The bathroom, the kitchen and the living room. It was great, spider webbing goes a long way  I had a lot of hanging decorations, and even though we're adults your never too old for balloons. They add to the over all look of your party well. I didn't invite to many people, only about five plus my boyfriend and I. Because I live in an apartment building I can't have wild loud parties so we had a monster movie marathon. Everyone dressed in costume, it was pretty fun. You can do it up with the decorations, but limit the activities and the guests.


----------



## ice456789 (Sep 10, 2013)

First off invite your neighbors or at least let them know about it so they don't call the cops on you!

If you can dump some excess furniture or TV's on a friend who lives in the building for the night that could clear up a TON of room. I highly recommend including every room in your party including your bedroom. When space is limited you don't want a bunch of closed doors with 'do not enter' signs. Maybe you could have each room have a different 'theme'. Or each room could serve a different beverage.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

ice456789 said:


> First off invite your neighbors or at least let them know about it so they don't call the cops on you!
> 
> If you can dump some excess furniture or TV's on a friend who lives in the building for the night that could clear up a TON of room. I highly recommend including every room in your party including your bedroom. When space is limited you don't want a bunch of closed doors with 'do not enter' signs. Maybe you could have each room have a different 'theme'. Or each room could serve a different beverage.


 I love the idea of different themes in each room! That's a great idea!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I live in a small duplex and I had a party last year. It was just a small gathering and it worked. I do different themed rooms too. My kitchen is always the 'witches kitchen' with all the finger foods and drinks because that's where my hutch is; perfect for potion bottles, the living room was just your general haunted theme with fog machine, hallway was 'the hall of anatomy (I had a small hall table with bones and other specimens and vintage anatomy pictures on the walls. I also had a different color light bulb in the over head lights in each room and that really helped a lot. Red in the kitchen, blue in the hall, purple (i think!) in the living room. The bathroom was a little of this and that. Fortunately I also have a privacy fenced in back yard, so I fired up the fire pit.

I made sure my walls were covered with spooky pictures and all the shelves/tables in every room were covered with spooky gear. Also, spooky music is a must! Last year was really thrown together last minute and really didn't look awesome, but the colored light bulbs definitely made things appear a lot cooler than they were lol.

This year I'll be doing the same, but I want more structure for each room and I'm giving myself plenty of time to plan 

Can't wait to see what you do with your space and I'll be sharing photos as well. I'm hoping to get everything decorated within the next two weeks because my party is the second week of October. Early, I know, but that's the only time my bestie can make it from Chicago.


----------

